# Zignature dry dog food review



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I edited the typo in your title so this thread will come up if anyone searches for a Zignature review.  Which formula are you feeding Charlie?


----------



## Staffmanandcharlie (Oct 29, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I edited the typo in your title so this thread will come up if anyone searches for a Zignature review.  Which formula are you feeding Charlie?


 ok . I am feeding him turkey. we have also done pork as well.


----------



## Staffmanandcharlie (Oct 29, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I edited the typo in your title so this thread will come up if anyone searches for a Zignature review.  Which formula are you feeding Charlie?


 How do I edit the title?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Staffmanandcharlie said:


> How do I edit the title?


The specifics may depend on your device and operating system, but see where it says "Discussion Starter" on your original post? To the right of that you should see three dots. Click them and select "Edit." That should allow you to edit the post, including your title.

But I fixed it so nothing needs to be done on your end.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

I went to their website. While they state the meat they are using, I could not find an ingredient list for any of the formulas. This does not seem up front to me.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Michigan Gal said:


> I went to their website. While they state the meat they are using, I could not find an ingredient list for any of the formulas. This does not seem up front to me.


The ingredients are listed for each formula. It just takes a lot of clicks.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

Thanks, I found it. The ingredients look good. The quantity to be fed looks good. We can't get it here, but if we could I would probably try it.


----------



## Staffmanandcharlie (Oct 29, 2020)

Michigan Gal said:


> Thanks, I found it. The ingredients look good. The quantity to be fed looks good. We can't get it here, but if we could I would probably try it.


Amazon has it


----------

